# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  308 a truely the under rated LR calibre and here is why...

## Garret

Sako TRG-22 with Nightforce scope | Trade Me

So I don't really think 308 is the optimal LR option however this auction has one complete with a 12-42 NXS nightforce scope for $8400.00 - it just doesn't seem right to me - wrong calibre for the scope and rifle.

Am I missing something here?

In context with the forum I'm thinking about LR hunting rifles in any calibre and what else you could get with $8000-$9000?

----------


## ebf

Huh ?

You're saying 308 is under rated coz someone is selling a rifle and scope on TM for a price you consider steep ?

Not sure I understand your logic.... The heading of your post seems to say one thing and the text the opposite ?

----------


## BRADS

If your serious then pm *Kiwi Greg* for that sort of coin you'll get something ready to shot that goes way out there :Cool:

----------


## andyanimal31

until you own a trg and a night force you wont get it.
I have got two mates that have two trgs each 308 and 338 and i have a 338 with a nf.
the 308 doesn't have the legs of the 338 but the 308 is devastatingly accurate when in the right hands that i have seen and when you put a krg folding stock on one it is a piece of sex :Thumbsup:

----------


## steven

Wandered into a shop yesterday evening and wanted to look at a tikka T3lite in 308, they are being waited on as its a popular caliber in NZ so sold out (come back in 2~3 weeks), so NZ hunters must think well of it.

The TRG gun well its about $8k new (incl that bipod, $1k ouch) and you can get a FTR/Palma Barnard action with Trueflight barrel for $4.5k, even base a hunting gun on the S action for 1/2 the cost of a trg, have to ask why buy a TRG...street cred? oh give me a break, what counts are the holes you make.  

regards

----------


## Toby

Heaps of business's play off their name.

----------


## steven

> Sako TRG-22 with Nightforce scope | Trade Me
> 
> So I don't really think 308 is the optimal LR option however this auction has one complete with a 12-42 NXS nightforce scope for $8400.00 - it just doesn't seem right to me - wrong calibre for the scope and rifle.
> 
> Am I missing something here?
> 
> In context with the forum I'm thinking about LR hunting rifles in any calibre and what else you could get with $8000-$9000?


Not sure what you are saying, but 308 is a std caliber for that gun.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Wandered into a shop yesterday evening and wanted to look at a tikka T3lite in 308, they are being waited on as its a popular caliber in NZ so sold out (come back in 2~3 weeks), so NZ hunters must think well of it.
> 
> The TRG gun well its about $8k new (incl that bipod, $1k ouch) and you can get a FTR/Palma Barnard action with Trueflight barrel for $4.5k, even base a hunting gun on the S action for 1/2 the cost of a trg, have to ask why buy a TRG...street cred? oh give me a break, what counts are the holes you make.  
> 
> regards


I reiterate until you own one you wont get it
regarding holes i am trying to figure out how to show you some holes on photobucket that might help answer your question about the reason for owning one
Cheers Andy
http://i629.photobucket.com/albums/u...8600yds003.jpg
found it

That steven is a three shot group at 600 yds next to a 3/4 inch orange dot

----------


## kimjon

Each to their own I guess, but not my cup of tea.

kj

----------


## CreepingDeath

Could buy a tikka and superslam and do that exact smae thing.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Happy

> Could buy a tikka and superslam and do that exact smae thing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Asking for a challenge there ... Not from me though 300 win mag no comp ... Sure someone will though .. Be funny as .. :Grin:  :Pacman:

----------


## kiwijames

> I reiterate until you own one you wont get it
> regarding holes i am trying to figure out how to show you some holes on photobucket that might help answer your question about the reason for owning one
> Cheers Andy
> http://i629.photobucket.com/albums/u...8600yds003.jpg
> found it
> 
> That steven is a three shot group at 600 yds next to a 3/4 inch orange dot


I don't really know you Andy but i know of your reputation. From what I have been told you could shoot solids from a shotgun better than most could any rifle so don't blame the TRG for that group :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

1/6th moa group at 600y not to be sneezed at with any rifle let alone a factory one in a cal badly affected by wind. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jakewire

That is damn good shooting and I'd pay money to watch some one with a factory 308 tikka and a superslam replicate that group at 600yrds.

----------


## BRADS

> That is damn good shooting and I'd pay money to watch some one with a factory 308 tikka and a superslam replicate that group at 600yrds.


Least the superslam would take it, unlike that Zeiss

----------


## jakewire

I saw a 3 shot group at 600 yrds from a factory tikka 300 win mag with factory 180gr and a Waitaki Engineering muzzle break  shot at 600yrs a while ago, was less than 3inches across, it had one of those Burris range finding scopes on it, dunno if I could do it.

----------


## GravelBen

> dunno if I could do it.


Is always the question of whether the person that did it could do it again too, the occasional fluke can happen with compensating errors but repeatability is a bigger test.

----------


## jakewire

Exactly, a one off is cool, but doing it again is what counts.

----------


## andyanimal31

We get pissed of when it getx bigger than three inchs and thats with the dirty old tikka 6.5

----------


## jakewire

Taihape, thought minute of Gumboot was ok up there  :Have A Nice Day: 
Solid shooting.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Taihape, thought minute of Gumboot was ok up there 
> Solid shooting.


Gumboot day tommorow to.
Just coming back from the cake tin aftee a nail biter game of footy.
Might have totryagumboot at  thousand!

----------


## jakewire

1200 I reckon.
And a canes win.

----------


## Spudattack

Fill it with water!

----------


## 7mmsaum

Forum golf ball shoot.

A golf ball is 43mm from memory, set one up with a 50 inch square cardboard backing at 500 yards, 800 yards  and one at 1000yrds.

Hours of fun and you will learn immense amounts quickly.

Two can shoot at the same target, just vivid the ogive of your projectiles a different colour than your mate, the hole in the card will have your colour in it, closest shot wins.

Poorest shot shouts dinner on the way home  :Have A Nice Day: 

You wont believe how much you learn.

----------


## Nibblet

Going to have to give this  a try. Owesome idea

----------


## andyanimal31

> Forum golf ball shoot.
> 
> A golf ball is 43mm from memory, set one up with a 50 inch square cardboard backing at 500 yards, 800 yards  and one at 1000yrds.
> 
> Hours of fun and you will learn immense amounts quickly.
> 
> 
> Two can shoot at the same target, just vivid the ogive of your projectiles a different colour than your mate, the hole in the card will have your colour in it, closest shot wins.
> 
> ...


Good idea as we are over due for a forum shoot as Philipo and myself have left the gongs out from our shoot last winter.
They range from 550 to 1000
Will make a plan soon!

----------


## steven

@andy Nice shooting, I guess horses for courses, and value for money.  A Barnard - trueflight FTR is $4.5k v $8k for a TRG...taking out the human could you shoot a good FTR as well, I would think so. Or thinking of it another way a Barnard Actioned FTR and a Barnard Actioned Hunting gun for the same money.  or how accurate do you have to be to get the job done? 

Im sure the TRG is a beatiful thing, then so is a AW...interesting that these 2 at least seem to be very very good rifles, CZ750 is half the price not impressive, SV98 supposedly not impressive...

----------


## striker

> Good idea as we are over due for a forum shoot as Philipo and myself have left the gongs out from our shoot last winter.
> They range from 550 to 1000
> Will make a plan soon!


definitely do, Ill be there with bells on again

----------


## Garret

@andyanimal that is exceptional shooting  :Cool: , period.
 - the point I was trying to make in the original post was if I was about to spend that kind of $$$ on a LR hunting combination would 308 be the best calibre option - note LR hunting option. I really like 308's - just not for $8k for a LR hunting set up?
My thread title and thread content were deliberately a little antagonistic  :Wink:

----------


## Gillie

Andy, Andy Andy, stop telling fibs... yours is hardly a "dirty old tikka 6.5". What are you going to do when you burn the barrel out on that one?



With regards to the TRGs - no i probably wouldn't buy one for a long range hunting rifle. Too heavy and you don't need that weight in a .308. If i had sufficient disposable income i would definately buy one for long range steel competition though. I would probably look at trying to get one of the 26" barrel TRG-22s in .260 Remington though.

----------


## Wirehunt

> I reiterate until you own one you wont get it
> regarding holes i am trying to figure out how to show you some holes on photobucket that might help answer your question about the reason for owning one
> Cheers Andy
> 
> That steven is a three shot group at 600 yds next to a 3/4 inch orange dot]


Cool.  Finally someone that will admit it's all about the gun and not the shooter........

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Cool.  Finally someone that will admit it's all about the gun and not the shooter........


It's all about the whole system, which includes the shooter  :Wink:

----------


## Lentil

Shit you guys -don't encourage me. Next thing you know, I will be taking neck shots instead of 1/3rd the way up the big bit in the front.

----------


## Wirehunt

> It's all about the whole system, which includes the shooter


So why would you need 8G's of gun if a person is on the end of it?

----------


## Gutshot

Hit a shotgun clay at 850m with mytikka m595 .308 second shot.  8 inches to the right at 900m. 8 inches to the right at 1220m elevation perfect. Not certain on killing power at range on different animals hit in different places yet.

----------


## Gillie

> So why would you need 8G's of gun if a person is on the end of it?


Depends on your "need", doesn't it? There are certainly cheaper rifles that are just as accurate or even more accurate. Are those cheaper rifles mass produced? Do they come with a 10 shot mag as standard? Do they still perform reliably when rolled in the sand / grit / shit / water? Are they availible immediately? Are they built as robustly and can they take the same punishment? Are those rifles still reliable in exteme temperatures and conditions? Are they built off a chassis system? Do they have the same reputation?

Of course the person is still the largest varible when it comes to shooting but no-one can produce great accuracy out of a shit rifle.

----------


## phillipgr

Jim Gilliland got one of the longest confirmed sniper kills with the 308. 1250m. Dont know anything about LR shooting but that's impressive to me.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Check out this phillip.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Depends on your "need", doesn't it? There are certainly cheaper rifles that are just as accurate or even more accurate. Are those cheaper rifles mass produced? Do they come with a 10 shot mag as standard? Do they still perform reliably when rolled in the sand / grit / shit / water? Are they availible immediately? Are they built as robustly and can they take the same punishment? Are those rifles still reliable in exteme temperatures and conditions? Are they built off a chassis system? Do they have the same reputation?
> 
> Of course the person is still the largest varible when it comes to shooting but no-one can produce great accuracy out of a shit rifle.


Yes.  And you can get parts when they do break.

----------


## phillipgr

> Check out this phillip.


That's impressive!

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CreepingDeath

Impressive but not a 308

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------

